# Sakakawea



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone tip up fishing for northerns on Sakakawea? I want to know what I'm missing out on. I would imagine the flags would be flying about this time of year?


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont know if youve stumbled across this site but it can show you who's catching what where. That is if people are willing to tell others 

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/fishingreports/


----------

